# YO BEST HOG BAIT RECIPE"S



## DCOMP54

COULD ANY OF YOU SHARE YOUR BEST RECIPE's FOR THEM THANGS! I HAVE HEARD ANYTHING FROM SARDINES TO SHOE POLISH  
THANKS
DC


----------



## HOGDOG76

FILL BUCKET WITH CORN AND A COUPLE THREE SKUNKED BEERS. ADD WATER TO TOP OFF.COVER AND LET COOK IN SUN TILL YOU CANT STAND SMELL ANYMORE.


----------



## Hogguide

A 50# Bag of Plain ole Corn works better than anything.
Hogguide


----------



## 56willysnut

Sweet feed for horses, get the kind with plenty of molasses in it.


----------



## bfnc2003

Hogguide said:


> A 50# Bag of Plain ole Corn works better than anything.
> Hogguide



 I agree, "if" the hogs are using your property to feed on. If you need to "draw" them in, I prefer to mix up a recipe that'll get their attention.


----------



## Hogguide

bfnc2003 said:


> I agree, "if" the hogs are using your property to feed on. If you need to "draw" them in, I prefer to mix up a recipe that'll get their attention.



In that case, I use sour milk, FREE from a local dairy.
At first I just poured it on the ground and they would dig a hole where it was at but I  have since cut a 55 gal plastic drum in half length wise and screwed a couple of 4x4 posts to the bottom using sheet metal screws with a rubber washer to keep them from leaking. 
 Also another good trick is old produce from your local supermarket. I get mine by calling them each day that I want it and let them know that I will come by later. A couple days a week they cut watermelon, and cantaloupe and I get the rinds. They REALLY love them. I also get pears, apples, avocados, grapes, plums and strawberries.
These work GREAT also. I rub a couple of the fruits on the side of a couple of trees in order to get the scent out over the hunting area.
I also get lettuce, collards, broccoli and anything else that they have going bad or out of date. 
This is all FREE. It is easy to transport on a 4 wheeler in a couple of large boxes.
All you have to do is spill some of that sour corn mixture on you one time and you will quit using that formula. It is difficult to transport and smelly to use. It may work well but I sure learned my lesson, Quick.
Hogguide

PS, "If" you do not have them on your property, why would you want to draw them in? Here is a piece of property that I wish I could get rid of them on. It is my 30 acre dove field and I have to plow this field in about 2 months. They are also very destructive on my other food plots on the property.


*Before:  August 13, 2006*





















*After: February 6, 2007 *


----------



## centerc

can of salmon or jack mackerel


----------



## bfnc2003

Hogguide said:


> PS, "If" you do not have them on your property, why would you want to draw them in?




  In my case, Ive hunted property that adjacent to us allowed "no hunting".....the hogs would essentially lay up on the other property, and come to our side at night. We NEEDED to try to put a dent in the population via, traps, hunting, etc.  So we started keeping the bait down for them to come to.  Didnt really want them on the property, but, they were already there, only at night. We needed something to draw them in, in hopes of hunters being able to take a few. It worked.


----------



## goob

*yup*

what about diesel?


----------



## tailchaser85

Soak some towels in burnt motor oil and wrap the towels around trees. This works everytime for me.


----------



## DCOMP54

*SHOULD HAVE CLARIFIED IT A LITTLE BETTER*

WE HAVE HOGS USING THE PROPERTY. THEY CAME IN LAST YEAR, THEN LEFT AND CAME BACK IN OCTOBER 06. SINCE THEY HAVE REALLY BEEN IN THE FIELD. WE HAVE A TRAP FROM ONE PERSON ON THERE NOW. WE BUILT ANOTHER TRAP AND ARE LOOKING TO SET IT UP THIS WEEKEND. I WAS WONDERING OF SOME OTHER THINGS TO TRY BESIDES THE SOURED CORN, YUCK!!!!!!
THANKS FOR THE INPUTS. WE HAVE BEEN ON THIS LEASE FOR 15 YEARS AND NO HOGS , NOW THEY ARE ALL OVER ONE 250 ACRE TRACT.


----------



## seaweaver

I tried the sour corn. Put some out, showed my brother the second tub that night... stuck my hand in to lift some corn and got burned....as in no hair on the fingers. Seems chlorine pool tabs leave more residue than I thought....
Went back out the next day expecting dead hogs everywhere, and the corn was all gone.....and the worst looking poop you ever saw....everywhere.
But no dead hogs!
cw


----------



## SELFBOW

dig a hole two foot deep with post hole digger.
fill with corn
it takes awhile for them to get it all out.


----------



## Mako22

ttt


----------

